# Question



## wanna_speed_cube (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi, I wasn't sure if this belongs in the Beginner section or Blindfold Cubing section, but here goes. I want to start cubing blindfolded and I was wondering what the best method for doing so is.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 22, 2007)

You have correctly placed this in the Blindfolded Cubing section.

There is no "best method" for blindfolded. The fastest blindfolders in the world use different methods (3-cycle, M2, classic Pochmann and even hybrids between these methods). Read about all of them and then decide what fits your style best.


----------



## alexc (Dec 23, 2007)

I agree with AvGalen, it is totally your personal preference.


----------



## wanna_speed_cube (Dec 23, 2007)

Ok, well then, can you recommend any sites for me to use to learn? I've only found one, and I can't understand it.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 23, 2007)

wanna_speed_cube said:


> Ok, well then, can you recommend any sites for me to use to learn? I've only found one, and I can't understand it.


Which one? Try to understand it. It's possible.

Anyhow, do people have eyes?
http://speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=68


----------



## wanna_speed_cube (Dec 25, 2007)

None of those sites are working for me. I either can't understand the notation, or the method, or I just have no idea what they're talking about. Isn't there a really simple, really easy way to learn?


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 25, 2007)

> Isn't there a really simple, really easy way to learn?



The short answer is no, for any method you will need to learn the notation and put a lot of effort into learning the method and practicing it. Blindcubing is not so difficult that only a priveleged few are capable of doing it, anybody can learn how to. But if you're looking for an easy 1 step method that will let you learn to blindfold solve quickly without putting forth any effort then don't waste your time.

Chris


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 31, 2007)

cmhardw said:


> > Isn't there a really simple, really easy way to learn?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Though there may not be one that can be learned effortlessly, pjkcubed.com offers a method about as simple and easy as you can get. 

EDIT: I have a question, not big enough to start it's own thread though, so I'll put it here. What does DNS stand for? I see in the results, DNF and DNS, so they must not mean the same thing, this is why I am confused.


----------



## joey (Dec 31, 2007)

Did Not Start.


----------

